# Unable to ping 8.8.8.8 from jail



## balanga (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm unable to ping 8.8.8.8 from within a jail. 

Any ideas on what is missing?

I was previously able to access the Internet when I set up my first jail, but have since connected to a different router via a USB NIC.
I'm able to ping the host as well as the router.

my config for this jail consists of:-

```
mfsBSD {
    ip4.addr = 192.168.2.235;                   # IP address of the jail
    interface = ue0;
    path = "/usr/jail/mfsBSD";                    # Path to the jail
    mount.devfs;                               # Mount devfs inside the jail
    exec.start = "/bin/sh /etc/rc";            # Start command
    exec.stop = "/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown";    # Stop command
    allow.raw_sockets = 1;
}
```

What's missing?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm not a specialist.
Perform "ifconfig -a" on the host.
Can you ping on the jail, the ip-address of the host.
Are jail & host on the same subnet ?
Check default route in jail.

```
netstat -rn| grep default
```


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 8, 2022)

It looks like you're trying to use a VNET jail, rather than one that shares the same IP address as the host. Make sure that your packet filter(s) correctly allow traffic to flow through your host, in and out of your jail. Also, double check that your kernel loaded the correct driver(s) for your USB NIC. `/sbin/kldstat` should reveal the list of loaded kernel modules. `/usr/sbin/pciconf -lv` should list each connected device by by driver name prefix and an integer _(e.g. re0)_ or noneN should no driver be found. If the USB NIC was probably initialized, `/sbin/ifconfig` should include it.


----------

